# 6/12/21



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Weather forecast was not really Good so We left home around 8ish, got ice and some frozen cigs planing to get some snaps and be back home before noon. Water was little calmer then I thought it would be, so We got on the snaps But lotta short ones, few blacks Mixed in as a bonus. Biggest red measured 21” and black 19”, nothing huge but still lots of fun. I did lost lotta tackle today, I was using 30 fluorocarbon leader and small hooks, change few times to ticker leader and they stoped biting switched back and on fire. I could not get any live bait tried few spots and nothing. We called our day even without our limit around 12, before the storm got us out there, got fish and boat clean by 2. Overall great day on the water.


----------



## MastaBlasta (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice job and report!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice mangroves!!


----------



## sharkrider (Dec 14, 2009)

Very nice. Gonna be a tasty supper.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Geeze, the black snappa were almost wider than the reds.

Think the ARS are getting educated?

As for the bait business, did you run to the east/west checking the 30ish depths to see if there was schooling bait?

Last year, it was a big fail for me trying to find bait with the dredging.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

kanaka said:


> Geeze, the black snappa were almost wider than the reds.
> 
> Think the ARS are getting educated?
> 
> ...


Yep Dude, i think we need to learn how to get the big ones ahahaha,

we saw lotta of bait, switching Sabikis and didn’t have lotta time to figure it out actually, they were there we just didn’t have time to find out what they wanted. We tried a big school on the bay, and they took off as we approached them, then we tried mass (it was there still) we saw lots of bait but no takers, we gave up given the short time we had in hands. I really appreciate your information and we will keep eyes out next time on the 30ish drop.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Mangroves taste a lot better than red snapper , so ya'll did good .

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Some stud gray snappers there! Nice job!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

In case of an emergency "break Glass" Bait rig.

Hayabusa S-650E-4 Hage Aurora Sabiki Hot Hooks, Size 4


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

You rocked the Blacks. Meh on the Reds. It is hard without live baits. Live baits equal bigger Reds.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> In case of an emergency "break Glass" Bait rig.
> 
> Hayabusa S-650E-4 Hage Aurora Sabiki Hot Hooks, Size 4
> 
> View attachment 1078908


Thanks a lot dude...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Some times they will have them at the Gulf Breeze Bait And Tackle. I just use that sabiki when nothing else works and it hasn't let me down yet.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

LY-zer said:


> You rocked the Blacks. Meh on the Reds. It is hard without live baits. Live baits equal bigger Reds.


No doubt, next time we will spend more time looking for bait


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

Boat-Dude said:


> Some times they will have them at the Gulf Breeze Bait And Tackle. I just use that sabiki when nothing else works and it hasn't let me down yet.


Thanks, I went there today to get the cigs and sabikis, definitely got the wrong ones lol


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report!
Nice mess of fish right there!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i like mangrove better anyway. having fun is the main thing.
jack


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Lipz said:


> Yep Dude, i think we need to learn how to get the big ones ahahaha,
> 
> we saw lotta of bait, switching Sabikis and didn’t have lotta time to figure it out actually, they were there we just didn’t have time to find out what they wanted. We tried a big school on the bay, and they took off as we approached them, then we tried mass (it was there still) we saw lots of bait but no takers, we gave up given the short time we had in hands. I really appreciate your information and we will keep eyes out next time on the 30ish drop.


The water depth was for the East Pass area, sorry.


----------



## Lipz (Mar 19, 2013)

kanaka said:


> The water depth was for the East Pass area, sorry.


No problem, normally we launch there and hardly have problem catching bait, but we also catch them much earlier, I will buy the sabikis boat-dude sent a photo, bait is a “essential item” lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice haul. Cuda got us yesterday, would have been the biggest one I ever brought home, lol









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> In case of an emergency "break Glass" Bait rig.
> 
> Hayabusa S-650E-4 Hage Aurora Sabiki Hot Hooks, Size 4
> 
> View attachment 1078908


Bout to hit amazon and see what they about, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

They are cheaper at GBB&T


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> They are cheaper at GBB&T


Half hitch destin has them, $4


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

True, but I will not travel there to save a dollar.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> They are cheaper at GBB&T


Ill have to see if Outcast has some. I am never in GB, lol. If you go and are coming to Milton, let me know, Ill support my locals first anytime

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I never checked outcast but IF they don't have them someone should let them know. Nvm I just called and the kid didn't know didn't sound sure so I didn't push it. You will just have to go look.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

Boat-Dude said:


> In case of an emergency "break Glass" Bait rig.
> 
> Hayabusa S-650E-4 Hage Aurora Sabiki Hot Hooks, Size 4
> 
> View attachment 1078908


Those are absolutely the best Sabiki rigs. Amazon has them. I think you're shorting yourself if you don't have a couple packs on your boat.


----------



## DPete (Nov 27, 2020)

jaster said:


> Nice haul. Cuda got us yesterday, would have been the biggest one I ever brought home, lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate it when that happens.


----------

